# Very Happy Girl Here!



## SuePerduper (Nov 8, 2008)

Wow!  I just had to share my good fortune with you all.   

I've received a total of $250 in Amazon gift cards for Christmas!  My gosh, 
I'm practically overwhelmed by the sheer number of new Kindle books this 
will entitle me to! I'm off to Amazon to run willy-nilly through the listings!

Hope you all are enjoying your holiday as much as I am!

Sue


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

YAY!!!! (does happy dance) How long do you think its going to last?


----------



## Guest (Dec 25, 2008)

CAAAAAA-CHINNNNG!!!!  That would keep me in books for quite a while.  Have fun!


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Wow, Sue, that's quite a haul. . . .I'm expecting cash from my aunt, but no gift cards.  I do have a big pile of change that I have to get to the coinstar. . . . . I also have so much to read that I really don't NEED to buy any more books anyway. . . . .

Ann


----------



## jah (Oct 28, 2008)

Wow that great, enjoy all the new kindle books you can get.


----------



## Newbie Girl (Oct 27, 2008)

I got $25 plus my Amazon credit card rebate yesterday so I have a total of $50- and I too am a happy girl!


----------



## stevene9 (Nov 9, 2008)

Its a long URL, but here's a book selection befitting your new rich status!!! 

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B001C2TPWO?ie=UTF8&tag=kbpst-20&linkCode=as2&camp=1789&creative=390957&creativeASIN=B001C2TPWO


----------



## SuePerduper (Nov 8, 2008)

stevene9 said:


> Its a long URL, but here's a book selection befitting your new rich status!!!
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B001C2TPWO?ie=UTF8&tag=kbpst-20&linkCode=as2&camp=1789&creative=390957&creativeASIN=B001C2TPWO


OMG...Hilarious reviews! Think I'll have to save up a few more Christmas gift 
cards for this one! Thanks for sharing this.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Hey Sue, congratulations! You should be set for awhile!!

L


----------



## MonaSW (Nov 16, 2008)

Congratulations on the gift cards! Woohoo!


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

Sue: I am doing the happy dance for you. I was lucky today too getting Amazon gift cards. I have 210.00  to spend on Kindle Books.


----------



## Marci (Nov 13, 2008)

Whoo-hoo, you lucky ladies Anne & Sue -

A great amount of credit to spend on books, books, books, books, and more books or subscriptions or blogs....

Giving you both standing ovation,

Marci


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

Marci said:


> Whoo-hoo, you lucky ladies Anne & Sue -
> 
> A great amount of credit to spend on books, books, books, books, and more books or subscriptions or blogs....
> 
> ...


Thanks Marci My family was happy to be able to give me something I really wanted for Christmas.


----------



## SuePerduper (Nov 8, 2008)

Anne said:


> Sue: I am doing the happy dance for you. I was lucky today too getting Amazon gift cards. I have 210.00 to spend on Kindle Books.


Wow Anne, that's great! Sounds like your family/friends knew what you
really wanted like mine did.


----------



## ljloula (Dec 16, 2008)

Enjoy! I received a $40 Amazon gift card yesterday. But there's still one more round of Christmas to go at my parent's, so we'll see how it all ends up. They still aren't sure what the Kindle is and does. I'm charging the battery and then will pack it up for the trip.


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

SuePerduper said:


> Wow Anne, that's great! Sounds like your family/friends knew what you
> really wanted like mine did.


Sue; I told my sister at Thanksgiving what I wanted. One of my nieces was there. When my nieces sister and brother wanted to know what to buy me for Christmas my sister told them Amzazon gift cards. I never dreamed they all would give me one.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Anne and Sue!

Woohoo for the Amazon Gift Card bonanzas!

Merry, Merry!

Betsy


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Anne and Sue!
> 
> Woohoo for the Amazon Gift Card bonanzas!
> 
> ...


Thank you Betsy what did you get for Christmas?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

My hubby is going to pay for a birding trip while we're in San Diego in Feb, so that's going to be delayed gratification, and my brother and I will exchange gifts next week (he's getting a Kindle!!!)  I also got a paper book about birding (that I almost bought pre-Kindle) from some friends.

Got chocolate, yay! and we got a framed 8x10 of the oldest granddaughter's senior pic--just gorgeous!  And the youngest granddaughter made me a bracelet, which I've broken, gotta fix!  (Don't tell anyone).

Betsy


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> My hubby is going to pay for a birding trip while we're in San Diego in Feb, so that's going to be delayed gratification, and my brother and I will exchange gifts next week (he's getting a Kindle!!!) I also got a paper book about birding (that I almost bought pre-Kindle) from some friends.
> 
> Got chocolate, yay! and we got a framed 8x10 of the oldest granddaughter's senior pic--just gorgeous! And the youngest granddaughter made me a bracelet, which I've broken, gotta fix! (Don't tell anyone).
> 
> Betsy


Sounds like you had a nice Christmas also. Nice gifts.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

It was a great afternoon with family, that was the best part!  Really!  And the chocolate!

Betsy


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> It was a great afternoon with family, that was the best part! Really! And the chocolate!
> 
> Betsy


Sounds like a nice day  I love chocolate  Not only did I have a wonderful day and gets nice gifts. I came home with food. Ham,Turkey sweet potato and lots of cookies.


----------



## SuePerduper (Nov 8, 2008)

Anne said:


> Sue; I told my sister at Thanksgiving what I wanted. One of my nieces was there. When my nieces sister and brother wanted to know what to buy me for Christmas my sister told them Amzazon gift cards. I never dreamed they all would give me one.


Sounds exactly like what happened with my family. I told my sister, she told my niece,
niece told cousins, etc. I was thrilled that all of them got me cards to feed my kindle habit!


----------



## farmwife99 (Nov 22, 2008)

Happy, happy shopping.


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

SuePerduper said:


> Sounds exactly like what happened with my family. I told my sister, she told my niece,
> niece told cousins, etc. I was thrilled that all of them got me cards to feed my kindle habit!


Have you bought any Kindle Books yet? I bought In Her name and Scarpetta.


----------



## SuePerduper (Nov 8, 2008)

Anne said:


> Have you bought any Kindle Books yet? I bought In Her name and Scarpetta.


I bought Scarpetta too. Also Edgar Sawtelle and Dead Until Dark. I also
subcribed to Readers Digest and Alfred Hitchcock magazines. All this shopping
is fun!


----------



## Guest (Dec 27, 2008)

Gotta love Charlaine Harris and her Southern Vampire Mysteries/Sookie Stackhouse/True Blood books.  She is one of my favorite authors.  I hope you enjoy her work as much as i do.


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

SuePerduper said:


> I bought Scarpetta too. Also Edgar Sawtelle and Dead Until Dark. I also
> subcribed to Readers Digest and Alfred Hitchcock magazines. All this shopping
> is fun!


I am reading Scarpetta now so far it is good. I had Dead until Dark already. All this shoping is fun.


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

The best part of the shopping is you don't have to fight the crowds, stay warm at home with your milk and cookies and shop till you drop.


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

Anju said:


> The best part of the shopping is you don't have to fight the crowds, stay warm at home with your milk and cookies and shop till you drop.


That is the best part of shopping. I can sit here nice and warm and sip coffee while I pick what books I want to read.


----------



## Guest (Dec 27, 2008)

I used to ration my book reading because i never wanted to run out of books.  There is no real book store around here, Wal-Mart is not a book store.  I bought most of my books from Amazon and used the super slow super saver option to get free shipping.  Then the agonizing long wait for them to get here.

With my handy dandy Kindle ver1.0, I can have a new book, any time any where!  No more book rationing!  No more long waits for the new books to arrive!  No more clutter in the house(ok less clutter)

The Kindle also saves trees and reduces green house gas emissions.  If everyone had a Kindle, it could almost save the world!  Go Green!  Get a Kindle.


----------



## Dazlyn (Dec 20, 2008)

Wow!  Nice haul of Amazon gift cards.  My family pooled together and bought me the Kindle for Christmas (still waiting....ship date of Feb 20 - Mar 4).  They also got me some accessories for it and a $25 gift card.  They are already tired of me whining about not having my Kindle in hand.  At least now gifts for me will always be easy.  I have told everyone that Amazon gift cards are my #1 wish.


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

Dazlyn said:


> Wow! Nice haul of Amazon gift cards. My family pooled together and bought me the Kindle for Christmas (still waiting....ship date of Feb 20 - Mar 4). They also got me some accessories for it and a $25 gift card. They are already tired of me whining about not having my Kindle in hand. At least now gifts for me will always be easy. I have told everyone that Amazon gift cards are my #1 wish.


A Kindle that is a great gift too and a gift card to go with it.  Maybe you will be lucky and they will move the ship date up.


----------



## Dazlyn (Dec 20, 2008)

I am hoping to receive it early.  It is driving me crazy that I can't even check the status since I am not the person who ordered it.  I want to keep asking them to check on it, but since it is a gift I guess it would be rude to ask for an hourly update


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

Dazlyn said:


> I am hoping to receive it early. It is driving me crazy that I can't even check the status since I am not the person who ordered it. I want to keep asking them to check on it, but since it is a gift I guess it would be rude to ask for an hourly update


I will keep my fingers crossed that you get it early. I am hoping now that Christmas is over they will be able to get the Kindle's out faster. I know since its a gift you do not want to keep asking.


----------



## megan (Dec 27, 2008)

I recieved my Kindle as a Christmas present from my Mom. I just asked and she said that it shipped a little sooner than they had indicated. Maybe this will give you a little ray of hope!


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

I am doing the Happy Dance again. I just got another gift card from Amazon for $50.00 from my sister Rita.


----------



## Guest (Dec 27, 2008)

Dazlyn said:


> I am hoping to receive it early. It is driving me crazy that I can't even check the status since I am not the person who ordered it. I want to keep asking them to check on it, but since it is a gift I guess it would be rude to ask for an hourly update


Just ask them to give you the tracking number once it gets shipped. That should help you some.


----------



## SuePerduper (Nov 8, 2008)

Anne said:


> I am doing the Happy Dance again. I just got another gift card from Amazon for $50.00 from my sister Rita.


Yay Anne! Happy Dancing for you!


----------



## Guest (Dec 28, 2008)

SuePerduper said:


> Yay Anne! Happy Dancing for you!


I will do the dance of joy then or Numfar will.


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

SuePerduper said:


> Yay Anne! Happy Dancing for you!


Thanks this is one year I got what I wanted for Christmas.


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

Vampyre said:


> I will do the dance of joy then or Numfar will.


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

Amazon gift cards and a Kindle are like having your own private book store! Enjoy your shopping!


----------



## megan (Dec 27, 2008)

Angela-
I think the "personal bookstore" part is the best part of the Kindle. No screaming kinds running through the aisles, no rude people on cell phones talking while you browse...Just blissful silence as you browse books!


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

megan said:


> Angela-
> I think the "personal bookstore" part is the best part of the Kindle. No screaming kinds running through the aisles, no rude people on cell phones talking while you browse...Just blissful silence as you browse books!


You got that right! I had to go to a DTB bookstore to pick up a couple of Christmas gifts last week and it was awful! I love being able to browse books and try samples in my jammys!!


----------



## Guest (Dec 29, 2008)

In less time than it takes me to post this, i bought 4 books this morning.  Three of them were free and the fourth should be available tonight after midnight.  It was a preorder.

That is another excellent thing about Kindles.  When a new book is released, you can get it in seconds instead of hours or days later.


----------

